# Por qué decís que Begoña Gómez es un transexual?



## Jotagb (18 Mar 2022)

La verdad es que no hay fotos de su boda ni de su infancia, alguien puede aportar pruebas de alguna manera o su pasado se ha borrado de la red.


----------



## Benedicto Camela (18 Mar 2022)

¿Quién es esa petarda?


----------



## Jotagb (18 Mar 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> ¿Quién es esa petarda?



La mujer de tu presidente


----------



## gabrielo (18 Mar 2022)

Benedicto Camela dijo:


> ¿Quién es esa petarda?



el marido del gran falconetti tiene fama de tener mas rabo que un demonio


----------



## Benedicto Camela (18 Mar 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> el marido del gran falconetti tiene fama de tener mas rabo que un demonio





Jotagb dijo:


> La mujer de tu presidente



Ah! Petardo entonces


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (18 Mar 2022)

El de la derecha


----------



## John Smmith (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Jotagb (18 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> El de la derecha



Se les ve buenos amigos.


----------



## kyohan (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Jotagb (18 Mar 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


>



En esa foto no sale muy agraciada la verdad, pero en otras si se le ve femenina


----------



## dac1 (18 Mar 2022)

Ñedro es el pasivoooo


----------



## Juanchufri (18 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> El de la derecha


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (18 Mar 2022)

Nunca he hecho caso a esas sospechas.
Pero como mujer, esa prominencia en el cuello es lo que me está haciendo dudar.
Que esté más seca que la mojama, tan fibrosa y su cara tan angulada, puedo darlo como pasable.
Pero ese detalle en el cuello es lo que no veo claro.
Sinceramente, me importa tres lo que sea, pero si es trans no entendería por qué ocultarlo.


----------



## Jotagb (18 Mar 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 989472
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989475



La nariz la tienen diferente


----------



## alas97 (18 Mar 2022)

kyohan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 989418



hoy no duermo


----------



## alas97 (18 Mar 2022)

Siempre que hay un tipo medianamente exitoso, fijo que detrás tiene algún espantajo de mujer.

no falla.

los horrores con faldas son los que te hacen subir en la vida politica, son matrimonios arreglaos. en cambio en el otro lao es diferente, viejos mustios, salchicheros con fortunas, con mujerones-bichopalo- floreros.


----------



## Despotricador (18 Mar 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 989472
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989475



¿Cómo se llama el de arriba?


----------



## Jotagb (18 Mar 2022)

Despotricador dijo:


> ¿Cómo se llama el de arriba?











Con 25 años y estudiante de Derecho: Pedro Sánchez debutó en 'Moros y Cristianos'


Corría el año 1997 cuando vimos por primera en televisión en el programa de 'Moros y Cristianos' a un imberbe Pedro Sánchez. Como buen maestro de ce




www.telecinco.es




Salió en un programa de TV, pero del otro no se habla


----------



## adal86 (18 Mar 2022)

kyohan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 989418



Lo más bonito que se le puede decir al hijo puta que está arruinando tu país es que su mujer es un travelo, pero lo cierto es que es mujer; fea, "mal encabada" y con más nuez que CR7, pero mujer.

Dicho lo anterior, siento cierto gustirrin con el hecho de que se haya popularizado tanto la mofa. A pesar de todo lo que está haciendo por arruinar el país y dejar esto convertido en un estercolero lleno de podredumbre, hambre, moros, okupas, feminazis, lgtbis, etc., nadie le va a tocar un pelo judicialmente hablando. Se va ir de rositas, ganando un pastizal e incluso seguirá teniendo el alabo de mucha gente; al menos que se quede con el sambenito de supuestamente haberse casado con un travelo. Pírrica victoria, lo sé, pero en estos casos no se puede aspirar a mucho más.


----------



## tovarovsky (18 Mar 2022)

kyohan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 989418



Este es el hijo de Antonio Recio el pescadero?


----------



## Al-paquia (18 Mar 2022)

Gandalf?


----------



## frangelico (18 Mar 2022)

Pues cada día está más claro que Begoño hay algo que no tiene.


----------



## rejon (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Terminus (18 Mar 2022)

Por la nuez 

















Y por la tercera pierna con la que sodomiza a su sanchidad


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dr.Nick (18 Mar 2022)

En Google pones el nombre de cualquier famoso y la palabra "joven" y encuentras un montón de fotos. En cambio de esta 'señora' no hay ni una sola foto. La verdad es que es un poco raro. Hasta de la mujer de Macron hay fotos de joven.


----------



## frangelico (18 Mar 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> En Google pones el nombre de cualquier famoso y la palabra "joven" y encuentras un montón de fotos. En cambio de esta 'señora' no hay ni una sola foto. La verdad es que es un poco raro. Hasta de la mujer de Macron hay fotos de joven.



Serán daguerrotipos los de la momia esa.


----------



## Juanchufri (18 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> La nariz la tienen diferente



Existe una cosa llamada cirugía estética. Habría que ver cuánto mide, porque Viruelo dice que 1,9 metros y en la foto se le ve chaparrín al potencial Begoño antes de "transicionar"


----------



## SeñoritoRafi (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Jotagb (18 Mar 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> En Google pones el nombre de cualquier famoso y la palabra "joven" y encuentras un montón de fotos. En cambio de esta 'señora' no hay ni una sola foto. La verdad es que es un poco raro. Hasta de la mujer de Macron hay fotos de joven.



Eso es lo raro y más siendo una persona famosa que nadie haya rebuscado su pasado. Un poco extraño es.


----------



## Jotagb (18 Mar 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Existe una cosa llamada cirugía estética. Habría que ver cuánto mide, porque Viruelo dice que 1,9 metros y en la foto se le ve chaparrín al potencial Begoño antes de "transicionar"



Eso lo sé.


----------



## Juanchufri (19 Mar 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Lo más bonito que se le puede decir al hijo puta que está arruinando tu país es que su mujer es un travelo, pero lo cierto es que es mujer; fea, "mal encabada" y con más nuez que CR7, pero mujer.
> 
> Dicho lo anterior, siento cierto gustirrin con el hecho de que se haya popularizado tanto la mofa. A pesar de todo lo que está haciendo por arruinar el país y dejar esto convertido en un estercolero lleno de podredumbre, hambre, moros, okupas, feminazis, lgtbis, etc., nadie le va a tocar un pelo judicialmente hablando. Se va ir de rositas, ganando un pastizal e incluso seguirá teniendo el alabo de mucha gente; al menos que se quede con el sambenito de supuestamente haberse casado con un travelo. Pírrica victoria, lo sé, pero en estos casos no se puede aspirar a mucho más.



Hay que aspirar a verle ejecutado en plan Ceausescu junto a muchos responsables, de irse de rositas nada.


----------



## SeñorLobo (19 Mar 2022)

Que sea un travelo es lo de menos.
La preparación de Begoño se reduce a un titulillo en una academia privada de Marketing, y le tienen de codirector en una cátedra unversitaria:
Begoña Gómez codirigirá una cátedra sin ser ni licenciada

Begoño es copropietario de una ETT dedicada a explotar currelas mientras trinca dinero público:
La ETT de la mujer de Sánchez cazó 12 ‘kilos’ públicos por colocar parados mientras echaba personal - Diario Andalucia

La familia de Begoño tiene saunas gays. Mucho hablar sobre abolir la prostitución, peeeero...a ellos les va bien llenar los locales, ¿verdad?
Las «saunas sexuales» del suegro de Pedro Sánchez, otra intimidad más que atesoraba Villarejo

Vamos, que el hecho de que la mujer de Falconetti tenga la polla mas grande que él (cosa que seguro que tampoco es muy difícil), es lo de menos.
No se puede ser mas corrupto y sinvergüenza que esta gente


----------



## Agilipollado (19 Mar 2022)

Diria que es mujer, aunque viendo la obsesión de Pedro Sánchez por dar por culo a los españoles, empiezo a dudarlo.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (19 Mar 2022)

SeñoritoRafi dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 989564
> Ver archivo adjunto 989552
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989556
> ...



Di "Begoño, Begoño, Begoño" ante el espejo.


----------



## Desencantado (19 Mar 2022)

En casa manda ella.

Hace lo que le sale de los cojones siempre.


----------



## Luftwuaje (19 Mar 2022)

Pedro
Cabrón!
Tunoviatienerraaaaaabo.
Pedro
Cabrón!
Tunoviatienerraaaaaabo
Pedro
Cabrón!
Tunoviatienerraaaaaabo
Pedro
Cabrón!
Tunoviatienerraaaaaabo


----------



## biba ecuador (19 Mar 2022)

La cosa al lado de Ma(ri)cron

La cosa al lado del macaco usano 

La cosa al lado del viruelo 

Y seguro que hay muchos más 7


----------



## tocafa (19 Mar 2022)

Criticáis a Begoño pero hay que tener un par de huevos para estar con el psicópata de Perro Sánchez.


----------



## Silverhaze47 (19 Mar 2022)

Prácticamente todas las "mujeres" de las élites y presidentes son travelos. Esto tiene su explicación de por qué pero no quiero entrar en detalles


----------



## cuasi-pepito (19 Mar 2022)

Silverhaze47 dijo:


> Prácticamente todas las "mujeres" de las élites y presidentes son travelos. Esto tiene su explicación de por qué pero no quiero entrar en detalles




Gente con muchos problemas en su adolescencia, que no se adaptaban a la sociedad. Crian odio, y de repente las elites los encumbran hasta posiciones de poder inalcanzables ni siquiera para sus antigios compañeros que estudiaban y eran buenas personas.

Ellos lo saben, saben que fuera de ese puesto no les quedan escalafones más bajos, les queda la nada.

Ergo son fieles lacayos a quienes ahí los pusieron.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Mar 2022)

SeñorLobo dijo:


> No se puede ser mas corrupto y sinvergüenza que esta gente



Ni más gilipollas que tú.


----------



## machotafea (19 Mar 2022)

Silverhaze47 dijo:


> Prácticamente todas las "mujeres" de las élites y presidentes son travelos. Esto tiene su explicación de por qué pero no quiero entrar en detalles



Expliquese


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Mar 2022)

Silverhaze47 dijo:


> Prácticamente todas las "mujeres" de las élites y presidentes son travelos. Esto tiene su explicación de por qué pero no quiero entrar en detalles



Abre un hilo en Conspiraciones y nos lo cuentas.


----------



## rejon (19 Mar 2022)

Begoña tiene más nuez que Pedro Sánchez caradura.


----------



## Gusman (19 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> El de la derecha



Le mira enamorao, la verdad. Se le estaba haciendo agua el ojete.


----------



## Gusman (19 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> La nariz la tienen diferente



Son cocainomanos. Se les va cambiando con los años.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (19 Mar 2022)

lo de transexual es por el pene y los cojoncillos
taluecs


----------



## Orooo (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## SeñorLobo (20 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Ni más gilipollas que tú.



Ea, ea...ya pasó.
Todo aquello que te hicieron en tu Casa del Pueblo para pillar ese curro en la administración o ese pisito de VPO es cosa del pasado. 
Tus desgarros anales y ese herpes que cogiste de tanto chupar rabo sosiata son cosas que sanarán.
Excitarse no es bueno.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (20 Mar 2022)

SeñorLobo dijo:


> Ea, ea...ya pasó.
> Todo aquello que te hicieron en tu Casa del Pueblo para pillar ese curro en la administración o ese pisito de VPO es cosa del pasado.
> Tus desgarros anales y ese herpes que cogiste de tanto chupar rabo sosiata son cosas que sanarán.
> Excitarse no es bueno.


----------



## kyohan (20 Mar 2022)

Por increíble y conspiranóico que parezca, los indicios son claros.
Nuez + no fotos de joven = transexual

Una cosa es una mujer con formas varoniles, y otra cosa es ésto.


----------



## Demi Grante (20 Mar 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 989472
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989475



What da Fack!


----------



## Patronio (20 Mar 2022)

Sánchez no es nada de fiar, en cuatro días la deja tirada-tirado


----------



## Knightfall (20 Mar 2022)

joder vaya risas con el hilo


----------



## elcoto (20 Mar 2022)

yo a la bego le daba duro aun siendo travestis. Hacia que pidiera el divorcio al perro.


----------



## Juanchufri (20 Mar 2022)

Aquí se puede ver también la travelitis aguda que tiene, esa cadera estrecha, y la forma de moverse y sentarse le delatan









El comentado gesto de Pedro Sánchez con su mujer, Begoña Gómez, en el Congreso Federal del PSOE


En el vídeo puedes ver el comentado gesto de Pedro Sánchez con su mujer Begoña Gómez durante el Congreso Federal del Partido Socialista en Valencia.




www.lasexta.com





, y luego, si él mide 1,90, encaja con el maromo de Tele5, porque ella llevará taconazos






Es taaaan evidente

Ver archivo adjunto 991600


Algún día lo sabremos, porque no se puede engañar a todos todo el tiempo.

Y la voz con timbre varonil ahí está



En la 1ª imagen: comparativa de como tendría que ser si no se hubiera "trans" formado






En 2ª imagen: foto reciente de Begoño y a su derecha foto de él/ella/ ello/ de jóveno, cuando todavía no había completado el proceso.


----------



## frangelico (20 Mar 2022)

Patronio dijo:


> Sánchez no es nada de fiar, en cuatro días la deja tirada-tirado
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 991576



Ahí el error es dibujarle un harén femenino a Priscilla


----------



## elCañonero (20 Mar 2022)

tocafa dijo:


> Criticáis a Begoño pero hay que tener un par de huevos para estar con el psicópata de Perro Sánchez.



Los tiene, los tiene jaja


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Mar 2022)

se casó con la hija del dueño de las saunas gays ...

igual que la hija de Bill Gates se casó con el hijo de un millonario islamista.

dime con quien andas te diré quien eres


----------



## Sievert (20 Mar 2022)

Pues no sé si será travelo o no, pero si es que no, me parece una tía con muy poco sex-appeal, fea de cojones.


----------



## PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL (20 Mar 2022)

OTRO DETALLE NO TIENE RASTROS DE LA LINEA ALBA.. LAS MUJERES BIOLÓGICAS LA TENEMOS.. ES UN TRAVOLO EN TODO !


----------



## fredesvindo (20 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> La verdad es que no hay fotos de su boda ni de su infancia, alguien puede aportar pruebas de alguna manera o su pasado se ha borrado de la red.



por su nuez


----------



## Chiruja (20 Mar 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 990997




Mucho más creible como tío.


----------



## blahblahblah (20 Mar 2022)

si sólo fuera begoño... ves famosas trans


----------



## Jotagb (20 Mar 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 990997



Este es el cantante de Extremoduro?


----------



## Jotagb (20 Mar 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> OTRO DETALLE NO TIENE RASTROS DE LA LINEA ALBA.. LAS MUJERES BIOLÓGICAS LA TENEMOS.. ES UN TRAVOLO EN TODO !



Esa línea se ve cuando estáis embarazadas. Como se le va a ver?


----------



## Katakroker (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Genomito (21 Mar 2022)

Begoño






Bibiana Fernández














Así explica Bibiana Fernández las operaciones que ha se ha 'regalado' por su 65 cumpleaños


Cuando hace solo una semana lanzaba un mensaje cargado de desesperanza por todo lo que le había arrebatado el Fisco, la ex vedette reaparece con nueva imagen




www.lecturas.com


----------



## Javiser (21 Mar 2022)

Sus cojones dan una pista


----------



## rejon (22 Mar 2022)

Mira que sois malos...joios.....


----------



## fredesvindo (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mira que sois malos...joios.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994561



aqui se ve muy empalmado/da/di, buscando consuelo a algun español para dar por el trasero.


----------



## LA CERDA MALHERIDA (22 Mar 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> La verdad es que no hay fotos de su boda ni de su infancia, alguien puede aportar pruebas de alguna manera o su pasado se ha borrado de la red.



Porque los que hemos catado sabemos que es una shemale de manual.


----------



## stuka (22 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo si se lo que esta haciendo Putin y el ejercito Ruso, cosa bastante sencilla de analizar pero nos trolean en los medios.
> 
> Las tropas progresan adecuadamente, quieren asaltar el pais por cuatro ejes de forma simultanea, dos de ellos en el sur, crimea y dombas, ademas han logrado unirlas, cosa importante, el abastecimiento logistico de las fuerzas de crimea ya se pueden hacer de forma directa, fuerzas muy bien apolladas y seguramente seguiran progresando para Odesa, de este modo cortaran el acceso al mar de Ucrania.
> 
> ...





stuka dijo:


> Erwin Rommel, dixit:
> 
> _"Los Ucranianos no tienen una buena formacion militar, van a pasar las de cain cuando esten sitiados, ademas una vez llegue el sitio *se dara algun tipo de tregua con corredores humanitarios para dar la oportunidad a todos los civiles de que se larguen*, cuando estas treguas se acaben y los corredores se cierren todo el que quede dentro de la ciudad quedara automaticamente consignado como combatiente y posible objetivo."_
> 
> ...





Sievert dijo:


> Pues no sé si será travelo o no, pero si es que no, me parece una tía con muy poco sex-appeal, fea de cojones.





Katakroker dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 992139




Las orejas no coinciden...a no ser que también se las haya retocado.


----------



## Kolobok (22 Mar 2022)

Begoña's secret


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (22 Mar 2022)

No sé, ciertamente rasgos femeninos como que pocos.


----------



## Jotagb (22 Mar 2022)

rejon dijo:


> Mira que sois malos...joios.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994561



Buen rabo gasta


----------



## Jotagb (22 Mar 2022)

Sievert dijo:


> Pues no sé si será travelo o no, pero si es que no, me parece una tía con muy poco sex-appeal, fea de cojones.



En peores plazas


----------



## Furymundo (22 Mar 2022)

tocafa dijo:


> Criticáis a Begoño pero hay que tener un par de huevos para estar con el psicópata de Perro Sánchez.



 eso es porque los tiene


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Rompehuevos (11 Jun 2022)

porque le sale de la polla


----------



## Barruno (12 Jun 2022)

Tiene un pimentero de 20 cms.


----------



## mudj (12 Jun 2022)

Lo es? No lo sé y no lo creo. Que lo parece? Absolutamente, mismo bibi anderssen parece una geisha en comparación con ella


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## onlycw (14 Jun 2022)

Parece Toni Cantó con peluca


----------



## Deitano (14 Jun 2022)

Tiene voz de mujer. Ningún travelo puede conseguir eso.

Es una mujer.


----------



## Gerulaitis (14 Jun 2022)

Porque los moros tienen el video que lo prueba.


----------



## Alcazar (14 Jun 2022)

John Smmith dijo:


>



Es el de la ruleta de la fortuna.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Jun 2022)

Sievert dijo:


> Pues no sé si será travelo o no, pero si es que no, me parece una tía con muy poco sex-appeal, fea de cojones.



simplemente son unos personajes mafiosos que ni ellos se creen que hayan podido llegar a donde están .


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (15 Jun 2022)

PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL dijo:


> OTRO DETALLE NO TIENE RASTROS DE LA LINEA ALBA.. LAS MUJERES BIOLÓGICAS LA TENEMOS.. ES UN TRAVOLO EN TODO !



La línea Alba se quita con el tiempo.


----------



## Papo de luz (15 Jun 2022)

Ni siquiera parece un transexual, sino uno de estos tios que con 50 años e hijos descubrian que se sentian mujer, se ponian una peluca y salian en el diario de Patricia contando que habian dejado la profesion de camionero para actuar de transformistas.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (15 Jun 2022)

--->


----------



## 917 (15 Jun 2022)

*La gente tiene derecho a su intimidad y a que no esté toda su vida en la Red*.


----------



## 917 (15 Jun 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Aquí se puede ver también la travelitis aguda que tiene, esa cadera estrecha, y la forma de moverse y sentarse le delatan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fake.


----------



## 917 (15 Jun 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Tiene voz de mujer. Ningún travelo puede conseguir eso.
> 
> Es una mujer.



Haz el favor de no ir contra la corriente de este ForoVox.


----------



## Bud_Spencer (15 Jun 2022)

Parece Toni cantó con peluca


----------



## Gubelkian (15 Jun 2022)

Es una mujer, pero muy muy machuna, muy hombruna.

Hay mujeres que son así, y supongo que Pedro tiene ese gusto.

Respecto a otros aspectos de su vida, no cabe la más mínima duda de que es una enchufada de la vida:

Por mucho que haya querido mebellecer su CV, canta la traviata. Lleva casi toda la vida en puestos de cierto nivel sin más que le EGB. No tiene ni el bachillerato. Intentaron haer pasar sus estudios de márketing como algo, pero sólo son unos estudios en una Academia Paco de mierda sin ningún tipo de nivel académico.

Su nivel es de Estudios Primarios.

Y hoyga, contratada para dar clases de Máster en la Complutense y otros con la EGB. El CV de Begoña ya cantaba la traviata y estaba enchufada antes de ser Pedro quien es, lo cuál lleva apreguntarse por el padre de ella, el de las saunas. Sí, Begoña tenía la vida solucionada pese a no saber hacer la "o" con un canuto merced a enchufes diversos.

No me extraña que no se encuentre nada de ella.


----------



## Seagrams (15 Jun 2022)

Deitano dijo:


> Tiene voz de mujer. Ningún travelo puede conseguir eso.
> 
> Es una mujer.


----------



## Seagrams (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Seagrams (15 Jun 2022)

Está claro quien es el macho en la relación


----------



## Barruno (16 Jun 2022)

917 dijo:


> *La gente tiene derecho a su intimidad y a que no esté toda su vida en la Red*.



Y una polla

Ups!


Fuera bromas.. eso que dices ya de ppr si se cumple.
Es el unico español, digooo española, de la cual no hay foto previa a su boda con Antonio grazie.


----------



## Epsilon69 (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Pogredumbre (16 Jun 2022)

el rollo de los alubios y eso...son sus costumbres.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (16 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1092758



no tiene una nuez... tiene un alien ...o un pene que sale de ahí cuando se excita




PD: @Penitenciagite!! quiero que me hagas una escena rocambolesca sobre esto, soy feo pero pago bien (es coña tengo pelazo)



https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BoMUI42IUAA7ZPx.jpg


----------



## tocafa (16 Jun 2022)

Tiene más rabo que el diablo.


----------



## Esse est deus (16 Jun 2022)

Tengo vuestras IPs


----------



## Seagrams (16 Jun 2022)

Con barbita de dos días


----------



## treblinca (17 Jun 2022)

Yo me comía las lentejas de Begoño con orgullo y satisfaccion.


----------



## Kalikatres (17 Jun 2022)

Hablamos del mismo Begoño?


----------



## 917 (17 Jun 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Y una polla
> 
> Ups!
> 
> ...



Lo cual la convierte en transexual por el Poder Burbujista, Amén.


----------



## Esse est deus (17 Jun 2022)

917 dijo:


> Lo cual la convierte en transexual por el Poder Burbujista, Amén.



No seas burbucéntrico, la transexualidad de Begoño es una cosa sabida del común, del pueblo.


----------



## 917 (17 Jun 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> No seas burbucéntrico, la transexualidad de Begoño es una cosa sabida del común, del pueblo.



Y una leche.
Es uno de los muchos bulos nacidos aquí y que solo importan a los aburridos burbumoris.


----------



## Esse est deus (17 Jun 2022)

917 dijo:


> Y una leche.
> Es uno de los muchos bulos nacidos aquí y que solo importan a los aburridos burbumoris.



Aquí nace poco, estas cosas nacen en el tuister y en otros frentes y aquí se les apadrina con amor y cariño.

Es un bulo, sí, pero no te metías en una sauna con Begoño.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## Sonico (3 Jul 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> el marido del gran falconetti tiene fama de tener mas rabo que un demonio



Yo odio a Sanchez por lo mentiroso y ruinoso, pero de lo de Begoña no me creo nada, la verdad. 
Me lo tomo como una broma. No me quiero creer que slguien se esté tomando eso en serio


----------



## Brigit (3 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


>



Pues esto encaja bastante.


----------



## Covid-8M (3 Jul 2022)

Factcheckeando si begoño tiene rabo









No, estas fotos de Begoña Gómez, "la esposa del presidente" Pedro Sánchez, como si fuese un hombre no son reales: son montajes · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen


Están circulando contenidos que comparan fotos de Begoña Gómez, la mujer del presidente Pedro Sánchez, con un hombre. En…




maldita.es





Hay que analizar mas fotos


----------



## Sardónica (4 Jul 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Con 25 años y estudiante de Derecho: Pedro Sánchez debutó en 'Moros y Cristianos'
> 
> 
> Corría el año 1997 cuando vimos por primera en televisión en el programa de 'Moros y Cristianos' a un imberbe Pedro Sánchez. Como buen maestro de ce
> ...



Pero no había hecho económicas?


----------



## Vantage (4 Jul 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> El de la derecha



Hoy he visto un video que se titulaba algo asi como "conversacion incomoda entre pedro sanchez y begoña gomez"... parecia de esta semana en la otan. Aparecen los mencionados, en el tercio derecho del encuadre hablando y haciendo gestos con las manos... alguien sabe cual digo?


----------



## controversia (24 Jul 2022)

La verdad es que el tema está para apostar dinero a si es mujer o hombre
No es nada fácil decantarse por una opción u otra
Las cuotas serían 1,80 a que es mujer. 2 a que es hombre


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Jul 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> El de la derecha



Ese es Albert Rivera, gilipollas.


----------



## Socom (24 Jul 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 989472
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989475



Tiene mentón para encajar los upercut de Tyson.


----------



## crash2012 (30 Oct 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> La verdad es que no hay fotos de su boda ni de su infancia, alguien puede aportar pruebas de alguna manera o su pasado se ha borrado de la red.




Hay fotos de joven?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (22 Nov 2022)

Socom dijo:


> Tiene mentón para encajar los upercut de Tyson.



Y tú ojete para encajar pollas senegalesas.


----------



## LuisZarzal (22 Nov 2022)

¿Será verga? ¿Será Coño?
¿Sera linda princesita?
¿Será bella flor de otoño
Er Begoño?

¿Muerdealmohadas, soplanucas?
Está siempre, falta nunca
¿Tendrá Polla, tendrá coño
Er Begoño?​


----------



## Seagrams (22 Nov 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> ¿Será verga? ¿Será Coño?
> ¿Sera linda princesita?
> ¿Será bella flor de otoño
> Er Begoño?
> ...




Qué versos!

Qué prosa!

...

Una polla como una losa!


----------



## LuisZarzal (22 Nov 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Qué versos!
> 
> Qué prosa!
> 
> ...




¿Qué fue de las miradas

De niñas enamoradas,

Si buscando bellas damas

Miras polla en vez de coño

D'er Begoño?





Antonio bello ejemplar

En la sauna fue a encontrar

Este Begoño sin par

Para poder cabalgar

A'r Begoño​


----------



## Seagrams (22 Nov 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> ¿Qué fue de las miradas
> 
> De niñas enamoradas,
> 
> ...




Qué misterioso suceso acontece 

en la capital del oso y el madroño

que los vicepresidentes lucen moño

y las consortes no portan coño?


----------



## LuisZarzal (22 Nov 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Qué misterioso suceso acontece
> 
> en la capital del oso y el madroño
> 
> ...



Don Francisco : - No queda sino batirse
Capitán Alatriste : - No me joda don Francisco




Es esta querida Aspaña

Que nos tiene hasta tor coño

donde vive

Er Begoño


En reuniones y bailes

En saraos mu importantes

¿Será que tiene gran verga

Er Begoño?​

También florece en verano

Mujero de un presidente

Don Antonio el intendente

Der Begoño


¿Dónde vas Aspaña libre

Ande vas España obrera

Mirando abajo al badajo

der Begoño?​



PD: Tengo más.


----------



## Seagrams (22 Nov 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Don Francisco : - No queda sino batirse
> Capitán Alatriste : - No me joda don Francisco
> 
> 
> ...




Dígame poeta

Qué es lo que le florece a Begoño

en verano

Pues si no tiene coño

Acaso el Antoño

le florecerá el ano?


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (22 Nov 2022)

Es la reina del Neon...


----------



## Seagrams (22 Nov 2022)

O será la Flor de Otoño

Quien le florece a Antoño

el castaño?


----------



## Frysby (22 Nov 2022)

kyohan dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 989418



En esta foto se me parece a Alba el hijo de Antonio recio no limpio pescado


----------



## Ballenero37 (22 Nov 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> el marido del gran falconetti tiene fama de tener mas rabo que un demonio



He visto camioneros mas femeninos que esa ¡O eso!


----------



## LuisZarzal (22 Nov 2022)

En otros grandes paises

Tentaron con mano fiera

¡Biden dioses! la entrepierna

der Begoño



Huyeron con gran espanto

Protegiendo con la mano

La entrada propia del ano

der Begoño


En llegando el fín del día

Con gran bella chirimía

Día y noche, noche y día

Abajo arriba, arriba abajo


Sin descanso en el trabajo

Sin descanso en el badajo

Sin descanso en to'er coño

Der Begoño



Llega en fin el fin del cuento

Os lo juro que no es miento

Tampoco es un mal comento

Tiene verga que no coño

¡Er Begoño!​


PD: No doy más de mí mismo, si me da un par de días, tal vez encuentre el ingenio que prolongar esta obra pueda. Sin más se despide, de momento, su sincero amigo 

LUIS ZARZAL


----------



## I. de A. (22 Nov 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Pues cada día está más claro que Begoño hay algo que no tiene.



No tiene el bachillerato pero es catedrático.


----------



## petete44 (22 Nov 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Ese es Albert Rivera, gilipollas.



es begoño lo analizo la nasa y dice que es 100% seguro que es un hombre travestido


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (22 Nov 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Factcheckeando si begoño tiene rabo
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Esta es la prueba gráfica que es un "operao".

*¡¡¡LA BIBI ANDERSEN DE LA POLÍTICA!!!*


----------



## Seagrams (22 Nov 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1269811
> 
> 
> Esta es la prueba gráfica que es un "operao".
> ...






Cuidado pues


----------



## cholesfer (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## petete44 (22 Nov 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Cuidado pues


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (22 Nov 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Cuidado pues



¿Quieres decir que se guarda "la chorra en el frontón"?
Pues no tiene que calzar el tranko que dicen, en la foto del centro no se observa que le abulte el "pellejo".
Desde mi percepción, un tío "bien operao", lo primero que desea mostrar es que "se tiene que sentar para mear", por pura coquetería femenina, es por eso que lleva las bragas de biquini ceñidas.
De todas maneras, como dice el refrán ¡¡¡QUE SI CHURRAS, QUE SI MERINAS, LO QUE IMPORTA ES QUE BALAN!!!


----------



## Seagrams (22 Nov 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> ¿Quieres decir que se guarda "la chorra en el frontón"?
> Pues no tiene que calzar el tranko que dicen, en la foto del centro no se observa que le abulte el "pellejo".
> Desde mi percepción, un tío "bien operao", lo primero que desea mostrar es que "se tiene que sentar para mear", por pura coquetería femenina, es por eso que lleva las bragas de biquini ceñidas.
> De todas maneras, como dice el refrán ¡¡¡QUE SI CHURRAS, QUE SI MERINAS, LO QUE IMPORTA ES QUE BALAN!!!



Con las terapias hormonales esas que les dan se les queda como una uva pasa


----------



## jakk (23 Nov 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> El de la derecha



No me jodas quien era ese


----------



## Turbocalbo (23 Nov 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Qué misterioso suceso acontece
> 
> en la capital del oso y el madroño
> 
> ...



si las consortes no portan coño, 

no es motivo para el descalabro, 

sabiendo que un sepulturero bisoño, 

esconde tan fecundo taladro.


----------



## Socom (24 Nov 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Y tú ojete para encajar pollas senegalesas.



Uy, un ofendidito, ¿Tú también pilotas en esto del cambio de género?


----------

